# Tempurature Question?



## pudding217 (Aug 15, 2006)

I looked on the net at other ATI X700 Pro 256 meg AGP card overclockers and seen what clocks they had that were stable...
I am not overclocking as much as them but i reach tempuratures of 62-64 degrees celcious after a while of artifact testing.
yep i am using 100% fan usage. I think the ones on the net i seen had stock fans...
but anywayz what should be the appropriate tempurature for a video card like mine?
is 62-64 too much?--it is stable....


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 15, 2006)

that sounds a little hot to tell u the truth..is that after playing a game or idle?  I am just curious, but really I don't know alot of the temps on these card these days.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 15, 2006)

honestly, i've owned an x700 ( i've gone through alot of cards in the last couple years!)  those temps arent that bad.  i had sold my pc using an agp x700pro, and he games bf2 all night at pretty high settings in a non airconditioned house with no fan when its 90+ degrees and humid, and that pc has never failed him.  stock cooling on everything, BBA x700pro, also its overclocked, i cant remember what i set it at though, but still, for the conditions that pc is in, no problems yet.

edit: as long as its stable through whatever your doing, it should be fine.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe my post is OT.  But, just want to sharing some of my setup.  I am using ATI PowerColor x1600pro card, which is known not producing too much hot temperature.  I can keep my GPU at 41 when idle, and 45-46 when work load.  I am using zalman vf-900CU-LED...  Also, my hotshoe box have open circle at the side that allow fresh air to directly goes to the VGA card.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## pudding217 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re:*

yea ok i think its alright what i should have checked before overclocking  was standard tempuratures....with the normal clocks.
 I realized that the original settings on the vid card never had the fan past 43%.
so running the fan faster and at 443 core and 450 mem shouldnt be bad when i increase the fan speed... even though overclocking isnt recomended... lol

About the tempurature:
During the artifact scanner(After an hour)- 
it goes up and bobs between 62 and 63 sometimes 64..fan=100%.
-but at idle it goes down to 42-44. (i could get it lower, if i ran the fan faster but i dont want it noisy for nothing) at this temp i run fan=50%.

i dont think any of my games run the video card as consistently hard as the artifact scanner in ATI tool.(...however i havent installed quake 4 yet)

The question i have is.. if i drop my core and mem speed will it be normal tempuratures again... i am doubting that because once you overclock i think it actually will change the hardware a bit that it will never be normal again... to the point where tempuratures wont be like when i first bought it?...
Not that i  destroyed my vid card....
(however too much overclocking is too much)
Thats just my opinion.

I looked at the ATI X1600 benchmarks and it wasnt a significant enough upgrade from the 
x700... It is faster but i dont think its enought to actually upgrade to. 
the funny thing is the x700 has 256 ddr3 ram but the x1600 512 megs... you gotta look at the package to make sure its the ddr3 version...
they both have 128-bit ram... i thought that it would have had 256-bit like the x800.

But heck if you need pixel shader 3 the x1600 is the way to go.

I am gonna wait for something faster than the x1600 from ati or i will have to switch companies and get the 7800 AGP from Nvidia as much as i dont want to switch compaines..
i hope they keep the agp lines coming. my athlon 3500+ can still max out alot of video cards.


----------

